# need supplier for roll labels/stickers



## Monster Press (Jul 21, 2017)

I would like to have custom roll labels made to put on my shirts after printing. Also looking for a contract or fulfillment type of company so I can offer roll labels to my customers. Anyone have a good recommendation I would appreciate it.


----------

